# Canvas in SWT aktualisieren



## Guest (2. Mai 2007)

Salü Miteinander,

Ich habe folgendes Problem ich zeichne ein Diagramm welches alle ca. 200ms neu gezeichnet werden soll.

Zur Zeit wird es folgendermassen gezeichnet:


```
LineChart.paintChart(requestPerMin, saveRequestTimes, countUrls);   // Hier wird die Methode von einer anderes Klasse aus aufgerufen
```


```
public void initialize(Composite parent) {   // Wird bereits beim Starten der Applikation aufgerufen
                canvas = new Canvas(parent, SWT.FLAT);
                canvas.setBounds(0, 265, 730, 350);
        }


public void paintChart(final long requestPerMin,
                        final List saveRequestTimes, int countUrls) {    // Wird alle ca. 200ms aufgerufen um die neusten Werte anzuzeigen


                canvas.redraw();
                canvas.addPaintListener(new PaintListener() {
                        public void paintControl(PaintEvent e) {
                                gcEvent = e.gc;
                                gcEvent.drawRectangle(20, 15, 700, chartHeight);                                        
                                setContents();

                        }
                });
        }

public void setContents() {
        oneMiliSecInPix = 300 / (float) (maxTime - minTime); // hier wird eine Mili sekunde in Pixel gerechnet
                pointEndLine = 27;
                pointStartLine = 0;

                for (int i = 1; i < saveRequestTime.size(); i++) { // Hier wird mit den Werten in der Array List saveRequestTime jeweils die ganze Linie in dem Diagramm gezeichnet
               
            pointStartLine = pointEndLine - 7;
            gcEvent.drawLine(pointStartLine, (int) (((float) (maxTime - (Long) saveRequestTime.get(i - 1)) * oneMiliSecInPix) + 15),
                pointEndLine, (int) (((float) (maxTime - (Long) saveRequestTime.get(i)) * oneMiliSecInPix) + 15));   // Hier werden die Zeiten aus dem Array umgerechnet und ausgegeben
                        pointEndLine += 7;
                }
        }
```

Nun das Problem ist das teilweise mehrere Linien auf dem Diagramm gezeichnet sind, welche dann schnell wieder verschwinden.
Nun weiss ich nicht ob das Problem darin liegt das ich jeweils bei jedem Aufruf einen neuen PaintListener erstelle?


kann mir jemand helfen??
Falls nicht alles klar ist, fragt doch einfach...

thx


----------



## Wildcard (2. Mai 2007)

> Nun weiss ich nicht ob das Problem darin liegt das ich jeweils bei jedem Aufruf einen neuen PaintListener erstelle?


Da stellt sich mir unweigerlich die Frage warum du das machst?
Die alten Listener verschwinden ja nicht einfach.
Irgendwann ist dein Programm nur noch am zeichnen.


----------



## Guest (3. Mai 2007)

weil es mir nicht möglich war die Grafik sonst zu zeichnen und zu aktualisieren.

Wie könnte ich das umgehen das dieser PaintListener nicht immer neu erstellt wird?


----------



## Gast (3. Mai 2007)

??


----------



## Gast (8. Mai 2007)

Wie kann ich es ändern das der PaintListener nur einmal erstellt wird??


----------



## byte (8. Mai 2007)

Mach doch einfach folgendes: In Deiner Methode paintChart() zeichnest Du Deinen Kram zunächst in ein Image. Dann brauchst Du dem Canvas nur einmalig einen PaintListener zuweisen, der mit drawImage()  dieses Bild auf Canvas zeichnet.


----------



## Guest (8. Mai 2007)

danke für den Tipp, 
habe versucht es so zu erstellen, nun habe ich in der Methode initialize zusätzlich ein Image erstellt:


```
public void initialize(Composite parent) {
		canvas = new Canvas(parent, SWT.FLAT);
		canvas.setBounds(0, 265, 730, 350);
		Device display = Display.getDefault();
		image = new Image(display,730,350); 
                gcEvent = new GC(image); 
		canvas.redraw();
		canvas.addPaintListener(new PaintListener() {
			public void paintControl(PaintEvent e) {
			e.gc.drawImage(image, 0, 0);
			}
		});
	}
```

die Grafik wird nun zunächst in das Image (gcEvent.[...])  gezeichnet und danach mittels .drawImage() zugewiesen

Nun wird jedoch die Grafik nicht richtig gezeichnet, kannst du mir echt sagen an was das liegen könnte?


----------



## byte (8. Mai 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nun wird jedoch die Grafik nicht richtig gezeichnet, kannst du mir echt sagen an was das liegen könnte?



Formuliere mal präziser, was genau nicht funktioniert. Du musst natürlich im Code auch entsprechende redraw() bzw. update() Aufrufe einbauen, immer dann, wenn das Canvas neu gezeichnet werden soll.


----------



## Gast (8. Mai 2007)

oohh, das habe ich natürlich vergessen, jetzt funktioniert es lediglich müsste ich irgendwie noch das image, jedesmal wenn die Canvas neu gezeichnet wird (redraw()) zurücksetzen, weisst du wie das möglich ist??

danke viel mal bereits


----------



## byte (8. Mai 2007)

Da würde ich mir einfach ein zweites Image erzeugen. Dann kannst Du einfach zurücksetzen, indem Du dem Image dieses Image zuweist.


```
Image canvasImage = ...;
Image emptyImage = ...;

...

// image reset
canvasImage = emptyImage;
```


----------



## Gast (9. Mai 2007)

Die Idee klingt ziemlich logisch, dennoch wird wenn ich das Image immer wieder überschreibe dann jeweils nur ein leeres Image angezeigt. Vermutlich wird es an einer falschen Stelle überschrieben, habe jedoch versucht es an verschiedenen Stellen im Script zu überschreiben.

Wo sollte ich dann am besten 
canasImage= emptyImage;

aufrufen??


----------



## byte (9. Mai 2007)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Idee klingt ziemlich logisch, dennoch wird wenn ich das Image immer wieder überschreibe dann jeweils nur ein leeres Image angezeigt.



Ich dachte, das war es, was Du wolltest!? Was meinst Du sonst mit "Canvas zurücksetzen"?


----------



## Gast (9. Mai 2007)

Vileicht habe ich mich schlecht ausgedrückt.

Das mit dem Image funktioniert, jedoch bleiben die Linien welche immer neu gezeichnet werden im Image gespeichert.

D.h. Es soll immer nur die neuste Linie angezeigt werden in der Canvas. Die Linie wird in einer Methode gezeichnet welche alle ca. 300 ms aufgerufen wird. 
Damit jeweils immer nur die neuste Linie angezeigt wird, müsste das Image wieder zurückgesetzt werden.

Wenn ich das jedoch so mache wie du mir das erklärtest wird keine Linie mehr angezeigt da sie sofort wieder überschrieben wird.

Ich hoffe es ist verständlicher?

danke


----------



## byte (9. Mai 2007)

Hm, Du musst doch dann nur vor dem zeichnen einer neuen Linie zuerst wieder das leere Bild zuweisen und dann auf diesem Zeichnen. Und das funktioniert nicht? Zeig mal den aktuellen relevanten Code.


----------



## Guest (9. Mai 2007)

jep:


```
public void initialize(Composite parent) {
		canvas = new Canvas(parent, SWT.FLAT);
		canvas.setBounds(0, 265, 730, 350);
		Device display = Display.getDefault();
		emptyImage = new Image(display, 730, 350);
		image = new Image(display, 5, 5);
		gcEvent = new GC(image);
		canvas.addPaintListener(new PaintListener() {
			public void paintControl(PaintEvent e) {
				e.gc.drawImage(image, 0, 0);
			}
		});
	}
```

und hier wird dann jeweils die Linien in das Image geschrieben:



```
public void setContents() {
		pointEndLine = 27;
		pointStartLine = 0;

		for (int i = 1; i < saveRequestTime.size(); i++) {    // Die zu zeichnende Linie wird aus Werten aus dem Array saveRequestTimes gezeichnet
// Wird diese Methode setContents() erneut aufgerufen sollte diese Linie hier komplett neu gezeichnet werden und die alte nicht mehr angezeigt werden.
			pointStartLine = pointEndLine - 7;
			gcEvent
					.drawLine(pointStartLine, // Calculate Coordinates
							(int) (((float) (maxTime - (Long) saveRequestTime
									.get(i - 1)) * oneMiliSecInPix) + 15),
							pointEndLine,
							(int) (((float) (maxTime - (Long) saveRequestTime
									.get(i)) * oneMiliSecInPix) + 15));
			pointEndLine += 7;
		}

		canvas.redraw();
         image = emptyImage;
}
```


Ich hoffe du kommst draus...


----------



## byte (9. Mai 2007)

Naja, im moment zeichnest Du in setContents() erst eine Linie und weist dann am Ende das leere Bild zu. Denk mal drüber nach, das ergibt doch keinen Sinn.


----------



## Gast (10. Mai 2007)

verstehst du mein Problem?

Was denkst du könnte ich tun?


----------



## byte (10. Mai 2007)

Ich dachte, Du wärst mittlerweile selbst drauf gekommen. :roll: 

Die Zeile _image = emptyImage;_ muss an den Anfang der Methode setContents() und nicht ans Ende. Im Moment zeichnest Du eine Linie und löscht danach das Bild. Das ist natürlich mehr als sinnfrei.


----------



## Gast (10. Mai 2007)

hm komisch, funktioniert bei mir auch nicht...
habe ich bereits versucht.

Wie genau schreibe ich die Linien in das Image? Habe ich das richtig implementiert (Code)?


----------



## byte (10. Mai 2007)

Du musst Dir mal angewöhnen, Deine Probleme besser zu schildern. Ein "funktioniert nicht" ist alles andere als aussagekräftig.


----------



## Guest (10. Mai 2007)

sorry  :cry: 

also es wird immer das leere Image angezeigt und die Linien bekommt man nie zu gesicht...


----------



## byte (10. Mai 2007)

Wo kommt denn gcEvent her? Das sieht doch sehr spanisch aus. Hol Dir den GC mal vom betreffenden Image, denn dort willst Du ja reinmalen. Also in etwa so:


```
public void setContents() {
  image = emptyImage;
  ...
  GC gc = new GC(image);
  gc.drawLine(...);
  ...
  gc.dispose();
  canvas.redraw();
}
```


----------

